# Microphone/Line-in for Realtek AC97



## chrisAus

Hi everybody,

this is my problem:

I have just bought a "WinFast TV USB II" TV-Device for my Laptop.
Now I have realized that the sound is to be transferred from the TV device to my computer via line-in.

The problem is: my built-in sound card (Realtek AC97) seems to have no line-in (only mic and speaker). But I have heard rumours that the sound card has a combined line-in/mic device.

Does anybody know some details about that, e.g. how to activate the line-in?
Or do you know a completely different solution?

Thanks a lot
Christian


----------



## Lorand

The line-in and mic are indeed combined. So plug the Winfast's audio cable into the mic and check "Line In" at the volume control / options / properties / recording.


----------



## chrisAus

*Problem solved*

That solved my problem.
Thanks a lot


----------



## Lorand

Glad I could help.


----------

